# Rena xp4



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi there anyone know where I can buy the rena xp4 quick disconnect valves from? 
I need two of em T_T , when I close the pipes off the intake side stays open which makes the filter leak....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Check to see if the rubber gasket seals are still good. It would be cheaper to replace the rubber gasket seals than to replace the entire valve assembly.

Here's a place you may find them:
Filstar XP Filter Gasket Kit


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Rena Filstar XP Quick-Disconnect w/O-Rings #23 | Planet Rena Factory Direct


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Just saw one yesterday at Roger's Aquatics. The problem is you're in Vancouver, it's in Surrey (120th/Scott Rd). Try King Ed's or IPU... Goodluck!


----------

